# Hank turns 11 today!!



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 11th Birthday Hank, you're such a handsome golden boy.

Enjoy your special day and I wish you many more healthy and happy years to come.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

Happy birthday, Hank!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Happy 11th birthday Hank!!!! Hope you have a wonderful day........


----------



## Sweet Summer Time (Nov 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Hank! May you have many more!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow! Happy Birthday, Hank!! And my 10.5 year old wants to know... how do you keep your fur so red??? There's almost no grey on your sweet face! 

Here's to many more healthy, happy years!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Happy birthday to handsome Hank! His coat looks so soft.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hank*

Hank

Happy 11th birthday-you hide your age very well!
Maybe Mom will buy you some Frosty Paws, Doggie Ice Cream-they have it at Jewel in the case next to the people ice cream. There is pink on the box!!
http://www.google.com/search?source...oQzAMwCg&fp=9df0ebe88d79736d&biw=1176&bih=522


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy 11th Birthday Hank! You certainly don't look your age handsome boy


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Happy Birthday Hank!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

happy birthday handsome, and many, many more!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Happy 11th Birthday Hank!! May you have many many more. Hope you enjoy all your special treats!!


----------

